# Bệnh nang gan là gì cùng tìm hiểu cách điều trị hiệu quả nhất



## avado Việt (7/4/19)

Bệnh nang gan là bệnh gan mà bên trong gan có một khoang trống có chứa dịch, máu hoặc không chứa gì. Bệnh nang gan là bệnh rất hiếm gặp nhưng ở nữ giới thường gặp nhiều hơn so với nam giới. Bệnh nang gan ít khi có dấu hiệu biểu hiện ra ngoài mà thường được phát hiện tình cờ khi khám sức khỏe định kỳ hoặc khám một bệnh khác bằng việc chụp CT-Scaner hoặc MRI. Ngoài ra có thể biết được bằng siêu âm và nội soi ổ bụng.

*Bệnh nang gan là gì?*
Nang gan có kích thước thay đổi từ vài milimét đến 15centimet, một người có thể có một hay nhiều nang. Phần lớn nang gan là lành tính. Tuy nhiên việc phát hiện sớm bệnh nang gan để điều trị kịp thời là rất cần thiết. Nhất là đối với các trường hợp khi nang gan mang ký sinh trùng và nang ung thư.

*Nguyên nhân bệnh nang gan*
Những nang gan này thường sinh ra khi một vùng nhỏ các tế bào gan chết hoặc thoái hóa đi. Nguyên nhân bệnh nang gan phổ biến nhất là do tuổi tác và chế độ ăn uống cùng lối sống không lành mạnh. Đôi khi trong các nang gan có thể chứa đầy “chất béo” trong trường họp người bị gan nhiễm mỡ. Trong trường hợp khác thì các nang gan có thể chứa đầy dịch hoặc chất nhầy. Những nang chứa dịch này chưa phải là dấu hiệu của bệnh nang gan. Bởi vì gan là một cơ quan lớn, bên trong có rất nhiều các vùng khác chứa các tế bào khỏe mạnh để kích hoạt nên chức năng gan vẫn bình thường.

Nguyên nhân gây ra hầu hết các bệnh nang gan chưa được biết rõ. Trong thực tế nang gan có thể do bẩm sinh hoặc cũng có thể được hình thành sau một thời gian nào đó. Vì vậy, các nang gan này thường phát triển chậm và rất khó được phát hiện cho đến khi trưởng thành.

Một số u nang gây ra bởi ký sinh trùng hoặc do nhiễm sán kim được tìm thấy trong những con cừu ở các khu vực khác nhau của thế giới.

*Triệu chứng bệnh nang gan*
Các nguyên nhân gây bệnh nang gan không giống nhau. Vì vậy mức độ nguy của bệnh nang gan ở từng người cũng không giống nhau và có những trường hợp bệnh lại lành tính. Khi nang gan có kích thước nhỏ dưới 4cm thì không gây triệu chứng gì trừ trường hợp nang gan có liên quan đến ung thư di căn của cơ quan khác đi đến gan. Vì vậy khi kích thước gan nhỏ hơn 4cm thì ít khi phải điều trị. Tuy vậy người bệnh vẫn cần phải đi khám định kỳ 3 tháng để kiểm tra lại tình trạng nhằm xác định mức độ phát triển của nang.

Bởi vì đến khi nang to lên trên 6cm thì các triệu chứng lâm sàng đã bắt đầu xuất hiện. Người bệnh nang gan có thể có hiện tượng đau ở vùng gan, chướng bụng và rối loạn tiêu hóa. Nặng hơn nữa là trong trường hợp có biến chứng chảy máu, bệnh gây đau nhiều hơn và có biểu hiện thiếu máu. Với trường hợp khi nang có kích thước quá lớn nên hiện tượng kém ăn buồn nôn thậm chí dẫn đến khó thở do nang làm phình gan to ra ảnh hưởng đến cơ hoành. Đặc biệt là loại nang do ung thư di căn.

*Biến chứng bệnh nang gan*
Biến chứng bệnh nang gan rất nguy hiểm có thể gặp ở nang trong gan lớn là nhiễm khuẩn (nhiễm khuẩn ngược dòng từ tá tràng lên theo đường mật hoặc từ máu trong trường hợp nhiễm khuẩn huyết hoặc vãng khuẩn huyết) hoặc xuất huyết tự nhiên, hiếm hơn là bị xoắn (gặp ở các nang có cuống), vỡ nang hoặc gây tắc mật do nang chèn ép.


----------

